# Plantar fasciitis?



## Lydia1960 (Jun 3, 2017)

Developed some tenderness on the underside of my heel. Went to doctor, who accepted MY diagnosis of plantar fasciitis, but didn't check my foot at all.

Knowing diabetes 2 can cause serious complications, making another appointment as this needs to be looked at for proper treatment. 

Has anyone any knowledge on this condition, regarding diabetes type 2 too? Is there a cure?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

Have a look on www.nhs.uk NHS Choices and search for Heel Pain. Lots of good information and advice there.


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Lydia. A friend has suffered with it and found special shoe inserts really worked a treat. She's not diabetic but I'm not sure it would make any difference to the treatment.


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi my OH suffered it badly and like Linda said he found the inserts for shoes a god send.  He also had to do exercises which involved a coke bottle.theres techniques online that show things similar


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 3, 2017)

My mother in law suffers with this and uses inserts for her shoes too, she's not diabetic but worked many years on wards as a nurse and she thinks it was caused by being on her feet for hours on end on hard floors.


----------



## Lilian (Jun 3, 2017)

I had plantar fasciitis on both feet, which never eased up in the day and took a long time to get better.    I even had cortisol injections which were terrifically painful but did not work.     I put all kinds of inserts in my shoes (spent a fortunate on them) but none of them worked.     I eventually found a sandal made by Flyflot (I think others make them too now but dearer) sold by Pavers which were very reasonably priced in a sale, bought them and it was like walking on air.    My feet did not hurt so much and got better very quickly after that.    I have a collection of Flyflot shoes and sandals and even when I decide to wear one of my other shoes, I can get as far as the front door but go back and change into a Flyflot.    I find them so comfortable.     Before they made shoes for the public they first made shoes for nurses and other people who are on their feet all day, comfortable and practical.    They then branched out to make for the public.    They started as a small company in Italy.      Yes diabetic then as now.


----------



## Poppy460 (Jun 3, 2017)

Lydia1960 said:


> Developed some tenderness on the underside of my heel. Went to doctor, who accepted MY diagnosis of plantar fasciitis, but didn't check my foot at all.
> 
> Knowing diabetes 2 can cause serious complications, making another appointment as this needs to be looked at for proper treatment.
> 
> Has anyone any knowledge on this condition, regarding diabetes type 2 too? Is there a cure?


Hi I had the condition several years ago before I was diagnosed with diabetes, can't remember everything but it is to do with inflammation in the soft tissues I think. Make sure you wear good sensible and supportive shoes, dry your feet well and keep them moisturised, I was told it waould go away when it was ready and it did. Hope it's not too painful


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jun 4, 2017)

Checked out www.nhs.uk and, from what I read on there, it does seem likely that it is plantar fasciitis? But essential to make no mistake by seeing a nurse to rule out peripheral neuropathy as a possibility.

Will check out flyflot's website. Tried insoles and they have worked a treat, and yes I did find some exercises online. I also invested a few pounds on a ebook on the topic, written by a chiropractor. Think I need to request to see a podiatrist, as Achilles tendinitis seems to be a problem too. On both ankles so likely to be related to this plantar fasciitis, methinks...

Just checked on Amazon and they have trainers especially for this condition. Will contact the suppliers to see if insoles would be needed. Cost effective if not....


----------



## grainger (Jun 4, 2017)

My husband has this and one thing he was told to do that helped was freeze water in a bottle then each evening you roll your foot over and back over the bottle - not sure why it helps but it does apparently.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jun 4, 2017)

Yeah. I've read up on the idea of icepacks and things like that. Freezing water in a bottle is a terrific idea. I'll definitely be trying that one out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ypauly (Jun 4, 2017)

I had this, tried everything from injections to shock treatment alongside shoe inserts and exercises, eventually by chance had a sports massage, which gave significant ease, so continued with them. After 3 years of limping, doctors, consultants and money, it was a gym instructor at my local Bannatyne's that sorted it.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jun 4, 2017)

That's what I have read online. There's all sorts of things that can be tried. First I need to establish that it is that, but it is great to hear your recovery from this condition. Gives me some hope that they'll be a cure for it... it takes persistency to find a solution. Well done for doing this and passing on your knowledge....


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jun 5, 2017)

Been puzzling. If this is plantar fasciitis, how would I know if I ever start developing complications such as peripheral neuropathy? Surely plantar.. would make spotting this difficult? 

Also, I do spend quite a bit of time in slippers. With insoles in them to treat plantar.. so now wondering if it would be better to wear my trainers indoors, with insoles, as this might be better for my feet? Any ideas on this one?


----------



## ypauly (Jun 5, 2017)

A consultant told me that a shoe with a stiff sole and small heel would be better, but as I spend my days in work safety boots I didn't make any noticeable changes as for me it wasn't an option. If the condition hides other conditions, luckily for me the answer was no, but I suppose it could be possible.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 5, 2017)

Mine go better on its own although I had to stop wearing high heel shoes, hubby had the special insoles for his but it did get better.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Jun 5, 2017)

That does sound sensible. To wear proper shoes which would probably be a better fit for your feet. I'll go on Amazon to check. Especially with plantar fasciitis in mind... Wondering if the NHS provides something like this for sufferers?


----------

